# Beco Vs. Ergo



## nurturinglovely (Sep 1, 2005)

they are so alike and i would to hear your thoughts before i choose to up and trade in my ergo!


----------



## sambelina (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't know! I have an ergo too! I'm going to watch this, because I'd like to know too.


----------



## lunapier (Feb 15, 2007)

The pocket on the Ergo looks roomier and easier to use...

I just bought another Ergo (my previous Ergo is about 6 months old). Anyhow, it appears that they made a few good design changes. The back strap (that goes between the shoulders) is sewn, so that it does not move. And, the privacy hood is a lot wider.

I would get the Ergo. I think that Beco looks good for entertaining, but the Ergo will be your ultimate "go to" workhorse carrier.


----------



## maymorales (Dec 9, 2006)

I really think it depends on the person. But I have both and my Ergo has been collecting dust for quite some time.

The Beco is more than just the beautiful print. The dimension of the body is sleek (slightly contoured) and the sleep hood can be completely tucked away without bulk. The adjustment on the BWD model is my ultimate favorite!!! It's like a Mei Tai. The other thing I like about it is that it can be rolled up into a neat little hip seat or just work on your back when you're not using it.

But the Ergo is made of hefty canvas so it might feel sturdier. And the body is quilted.

I'm obviously biased. I'm sure there are lots of other opinions out there.

Good luck!


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

I got an ergo for myself because it looked like something dh would also use and I like all the pockets. I got the purse to attach to the belt as well. For me, I want a Beco for xmas. I love the designs!


----------



## 3for_me (Jan 17, 2007)

check out my post:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=728211


----------



## trailblazerbarbie (Mar 19, 2005)

I have both, and I find myself using the ergo more than the beco. Not quite sure why. My dd is almost four months and the beco seems to swallow her up. She likes to see out of the top and can't quite do this in the beco yet.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I think it definitely depends.







How's that for helpful?

The following is all Ergo v. 4th Gen. Beco, as a) I haven't tried a BWD and b) the Ergo and 4th Gen. are more comparable.

The Beco is a bit lighter-weight overall, so that's good for people who like a carrier to be a bit lighter/less heavy than the Ergo. OTOH, some people prefer the heavier-duty Ergo.

The Beco has a very cool rolling-up strap so you can tie it up and leave it on around your waist when not in use.

A big difference is in body height. The Beco is taller than the Ergo, which is great for people with taller babies/toddlers, but people with shorter/younger babies may prefer the Ergo.

The waistband on the Beco is padded, but not quite as thick as the Ergo. Again, some people prefer one and some the other. One comment I have heard is that some people have a problem with the baby slipping into the waistband part of the Beco, that it doesn't always fit snugly enough.

The straps adjust differently -- the Beco has two-way adjusters, and the longest part pulls up towards your head -- you get more flexibility in adjustment but there's also more strappage flopping around, which some people don't like.

The hood design is definitely different. I love the pretty look of the Beco without the hood attached or with the hood tucked away, it's very nice, but frankly I think the hood of the Ergo functions better because it's attached to the carrier (the Beco hood only sticks on with velcro, one tug too hard and it comes off).

I think they're both great carriers, but I don't think one "wins" over the other overall -- it's just simply a matter of user preference and comfort (and appropriateness for your baby's size).


----------



## *Isra* (Jul 28, 2006)

Im also going through this debate right now! I just decided the only way, although expensive, was to buy one of each and test them out and sell the one I don't like.

I had the ergo when DS was 6 mos. and me and DH hated it, the straps felt so bulky, now that hes almost 2 Id like to try it again though so I bought he organic denim cotton one.

I found this site when I was looking for a comparison..actually made me more confused.








http://www.theportablebaby.com/beco_vs_ergo.html


----------



## cchrissyy (Apr 22, 2003)

I used an Ergo quite happily from '03 to early '07. So happily, I even bought a 2nd one. When I found Beco, I never went back. of course everybody is different- my husband prefers the ergo still. but I like the taller body- keeps baby from leaning out and one of mine was a backflipper. I like all the fabric choices, I found just the right one for my style. And I find it a bit more comfortable.

edit- I agree about the ergo hood being better but with the Beco i simply don't need the sleeping hood- so far, the body is tall enough to provide some support. and to be fair, I haven't brought out the Ergo lately to be sure my review hasn't changed.


----------



## Sanveann (Mar 19, 2007)

I think it also depends on your size. I'm 5'10" and size 12, so the Ergo fits me just fine, but I know some more petite mamas find it way too big and bulky.

Personally, I prefer the Ergo. It's not as pretty, but DS' bum doesn't slide into the waistband when I wear it, which happens with the Beco.


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

Becos are prettier than Ergo and the Beco company is not harrassing its wahm's about sales and copy right infringement when it does not even have a copyright. Ergo is. I have an Ergo and I like it but I do not recommend them anymore because of their harrassing business practices. I want a Beco for xmas.

PM me if you want links with evidence.


----------

